

In Praise of CSV - Thrymr
https://usopendata.org/2015/03/10/csv

======
raboukhalil
In general, I agree that CSV files are much easier to read and work with. The
only issue I have is when fiddling with a CSV file where the data itself
contains commas, e.g. in an address column. This makes parsing the file with
awk more difficult than it should be (especially if you don't know about the
commas in the first place!).

~~~
juliangoldsmith
TSV files solve that problem nicely. Having worked extensively with TSV files,
I'm not entirely sure why anyone would choose CSV over TSV, other than
interfacing with something that only outputs CSV.

~~~
lenzm
It doesn't solve the problem, as there can be tabs in the data just like there
can be commas. Tabs may be less common but it's still fundamentally the same.

